What subscriptions have you kept paying for during lockdown? - louisblythe
======
runawaybottle
Sadly, WeWork. They make you have to call in to cancel your subscription (I
have the cheapest possible one to squat a office every now and then).

Wish they’d just put a simple ‘Cancel’ button, being a ‘tech’ company and all.

------
joe_the_user
I haven't changed my meetup.com subscription. Meetup is a fantastic site for
in-person events and I really want to see the service survive the Covid events
even though all my meetups are on hiatus.

------
mortivore
Netflix, Disney+, Amazon Prime, Spotify, Crunchyroll, HBO Now(considering
dropping this), Audible(picked this back up for long walks during pandemic)

------
ZinnZirconium
I opened a new bank account specifically to pay Scaleway even though they
announced during lockdown that ARM servers are discontinued.

------
muzani
VPN, Netflix, Spotify, Pluralsight, Jetbrains.

------
deanmoriarty
I have no subscriptions at all, so nothing changed for me. My only recurring
monthly expenses are rent and utilities.

~~~
muzani
Is this because you don't have anything to subscribe to or to conserve money
in some way?

~~~
deanmoriarty
I am a pretty frugal person, but the real reason is that I don’t have anything
to subscribe, I find the free options good enough for my needs.

~~~
giantg2
Similar here. Netflix is my only subscription and I'm considering dropping
that in favor a regular TV (antenna) and free services like Popcorn Flix and
Crackle.

------
scarface74
Netflix ($5 through T-mobile), R#, Hulu Live Tv (mostly for my wife), Disney+
(for my son), Amazon Prime and BackBlaze.

I get free

